# Join A Pigeon Club!!!!!



## boobuddy12345 (Sep 22, 2007)

You can learn so much by finding a pigeon club in your local area and joining.

Go to the National Pigeon Association website...search the web, and I'm sure you'll find a club near you.

Find the breeds you love, work with them and show your birds. It's a lot of fun. You will never regret it!

Go to Yahoo and join one or several of the pigeon groups...

Get involved...us pigeon fanciers love new people!!

JB


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

are you posting to someone in particular?


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

boobuddy12345 said:


> You can learn so much by finding a pigeon club in your local area and joining.
> 
> Go to the National Pigeon Association website...search the web, and I'm sure you'll find a club near you.
> 
> ...


 Thanks I think thats a great idea.


----------



## boobuddy12345 (Sep 22, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> are you posting to someone in particular?


I'm sorry...no, this post is for everyone.

I think there's too many positive reasons for belonging to, and being involved in a pigeon club.
There is a vast amount of information, you make a lot of friends with a similar interest, and you're able to support the pigeon Fancy - which we love so much.

I've raised pigeons since 1963...and I have always belonged to a club. 

There is so much to learn.


----------



## birdman101 (Nov 14, 2008)

*Wasup*

Hey im new 2 the bird club wats up


----------



## birdman101 (Nov 14, 2008)

wat r pigeon clubs 4 anyway?????


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

birdman101 said:


> wat r pigeon clubs 4 anyway?????


Depends on what you are interested in. For those of us that are into the racing side of the sport, the club provides all the logistic matters associated with racing. The club is the actual center of the racing scene on the local level.

As for the show folks, I assume the same holds true for them except the the show circuit is handled through the local clubs.

Dan


----------



## birdman101 (Nov 14, 2008)

um i want to no about selling, raceing and raising the pigions sssooo email me to tell me the info and news c ya
-birdman101


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

birdman101 said:


> um i want to no about selling, raceing and raising the pigions sssooo email me to tell me the info and news c ya
> -birdman101


Birdman.........I see you're new here and you've posted a few questions here and there. How about telling us about yourself.....where you are.....the state at least........we don't need you're mailing address....LOL
We welcome new members and are quite willling to answer questions, but knowing a bit about a person makes that a little easier.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Local & National*

*Weather you race or show you should join, a local club and the national club. In this way you are supporting the sport or hobby.When I was racing I belonged to 2 local clubs,a combine and the IF and the AU. In this way I was able to keep up with any changes in the racing sport. I no longer race but I do show birds so I now belong to the NPA, and 4 national breed clubs National Italian Owl, ASRA, Saddle Homers USA,Rare Breeds Club.On the local level I belong to the LAPC and the San Diego Meto Club,which are all breed clubs.In this way I can keep up with all the national and local shows,and with the breeds that I now raise so join a club get involved,you will meet some very fine people If you are looking for a club join make a post on the show or racing pigeon forums I feel sure that someone will assit you.*GEORGE


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

boobuddy12345 said:


> You can learn so much by finding a pigeon club in your local area and joining.
> 
> Go to the National Pigeon Association website...search the web, and I'm sure you'll find a club near you.
> 
> ...


i for one would love to join a club,to learn more and do stuff for pigeons,i dont have any racers(except "amigo",a lost racer in our roof flock)i am interested in pigeon awareness and anti cruelty.we sometimes go and visit a local pigeon fancier in town who is always happy to chat about his flock and answer questions about pigeons .i dont "own"any birds but care for a local flock of ferals who i have come to regard with great affection.would a club think i was strange cos i dont race or own birds? thanks


----------



## texas.410 (Apr 15, 2008)

Here is a nut shell of my and my daughters story with pigeon clubs.

First we found a breed we like ( Texan Pioneers). Then we built the first loft last spring. We started raiseing birds. Started with three pare and now have eight pare. We joined The Texan Pioneer association International.
And the Texas Pigeon association. We got our news letters And marked the shows that we wanted to attend. We started training a young hen and a young cock for showing a month before the show.

Buy Joining a couple of pigeon clubs we got some wonder full things.
My daughter got her first trophy ever. And the hobby got a new young person to keep the hobby alive and well. All this in our first year.

My daughter took Jr. champion She beat 13 other best of breed Jr.s

So I recomend joining a club or clubs. Look what it did for us.

Here is our winning cock.









And the Show


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

texas.410 said:


> Here is a nut shell of my and my daughters story with pigeon clubs.
> 
> First we found a breed we like ( Texan Pioneers). Then we built the first loft last spring. We started raiseing birds. Started with three pare and now have eight pare. We joined The Texan Pioneer association International.
> And the Texas Pigeon association. We got our news letters And marked the shows that we wanted to attend. We started training a young hen and a young cock for showing a month before the show.
> ...



That is GREAT. Beautiful bird and your daughter is just plain pretty. Her eyes just shine.


----------



## texas.410 (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

You have a lovely daughter, Texas.410, and a darned good looking bird there too!  Thanks for sharing with us! Perhaps you and your daughter would like to write an article about Texan Pioneers for our Breed Of The Week forum .. what do you think?

Terry


----------



## texas.410 (Apr 15, 2008)

TAWhatley said:


> You have a lovely daughter, Texas.410, and a darned good looking bird there too!  Thanks for sharing with us! Perhaps you and your daughter would like to write an article about Texan Pioneers for our Breed Of The Week forum .. what do you think?
> 
> Terry


I found the breed of the week forum a signed up to do Texans. Just waiting now to find out which week I get.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

texas.410 said:


> I found the breed of the week forum a signed up to do Texans. Just waiting now to find out which week I get.


Thank you! 

Terry


----------



## birdman101 (Nov 14, 2008)

ok my name is Andrew Makentire i live in saskatoon sk. I am 18 years old I am in university and My favorite thing to do is play with my pet parrot and my brothers other bird......hope this is enough info if not tell me......
FR:birdman101


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

birdman101 said:


> ok my name is Andrew Makentire i live in saskatoon sk. I am 18 years old I am in university and My favorite thing to do is play with my pet parrot and my brothers other bird......hope this is enough info if not tell me......
> FR:birdman101


You might want to contact the CU. 
http://www.canadianracingpigeonunion.com/
What kind of parrot do you have? Any pictures?


----------

